# Star Wars Game TDM-Style



## KitanaVorr (Jun 27, 2003)

Hiya!

Its your friendly neighborhood TDM starting a new starwars game to replace the one that I was in that kerplunked.  This game will follow in the traditional star wars-esque type play.

A few rules: Canon only which to me means only the movies and the books about the movies are included in this history.  Anything else must be cleared through me.  This keeps it simple.

Think of it more like an "alternate Star Wars universe" if it will help.  The main characters from the movies are there, but we'll be moving off on adventures that happen beyond them.

The story itself is of epic proportions and will take place in two time sections.  The first takes place about twenty years before the Phantom Menace.  The second takes place a few months after Return of the Jedi.  Its all related to each other - you don't have to have the same character for both.

This, like all of my games, will be a very grey game.  Though in Star Wars there tends to be a shift to good or evil, don't depend on any clarity here.  This will be more heavily on the social aspect  than most games.

I will have more information on the actual plot/storyline ideas and general character suggestions coming up in future posts either tonight or tommorrow night.

Some Basic Rules:

There are only two ways of getting into this game: you're invited to participate or you apply to get a position.

I haven't decided if the characters are pregenerated or not.  It would depend on the concept characters that I see once I divulge the complete locales and general history.  What's important is diversity of characters.

There will be six positions.  Keia, Nuke261, Catulle have 3 tentative positions.  There's one open for Shalimar if she wishes.  That leaves at least 2 open for general audience to apply for.  I'll  have more on the application process later.  For now just express your interest so I have an idea of how many people are interested.

TDM


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 28, 2003)

Hey, sounds like fun.  I'd like to throw into the ring for consideration.  I've never done one of these PbP games before, but I'd love to try one.  I generally check the message boards a couple times a day, so keeping up is not an issue.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 28, 2003)

Star Wars is still my favorite RPG... I'd love a chance at an application.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 28, 2003)

Heya peoples, I haven't played the Star Wars rpg before so I'll put my lot in. 

Btw, shweet avatar Rybaer, The Tick rules!


----------



## Jarval (Jun 28, 2003)

Oh, oh, me, me, count me in!  

Sounds great.  I'll be applying for one of the open spots.


----------



## Xael (Jun 28, 2003)

I might be interested, but it depends on few things:

I'm no Star Wars universe know-it-all-mastah. Watched the movies. Read couple of books.

I like gray areas. But how much more heavily on the social aspect? Like the Vampire game on the boards, which frankly scares the hell out of me...?

You're scary.

What the hell does that TDM mean? Terminator? Terror? 

And most importantly, there aren't any b****y NPCs around, aren't there?


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 28, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> What the hell does that TDM mean?
> *




*TDM* - Tyrannical Dungeon Master of which there is only one -> KitanaVorr

(This is a quote from KitanaVorr in reply to me asking that question in the pbp ettiquite guide.)

Nice to know that I'm not the only one who was stumped by it.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 28, 2003)

I've read a trilogy of Star Wars books by Kevin Anderson, they were pretty good, but I almost put down one of them when he killed off Wedge Antilles (Wedge being my favourite character). For that reason I'm glad most books aren't being included.


----------



## Douane (Jun 28, 2003)

Festy,

I think you got something wrong there.

Anderson wrote the "Jedi Academy"-Trilogy for Star Wars and at the end of Book 3 Wedge is still alive and kicking. In fact, he still seems to be alive in the current NJO storyline, since he has come out of retirement to act as an advisor to Gavin Darklighter of Rogue Squadron.


Folkert (who hereby denies every accusation of being a Rogue Squadron fan)


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 28, 2003)

Yeah, Wedge is still alive & kicking... 

Douane - nothing wrong with being a Rogue Squadron fan; I'm a Wraith Squadron fan myself.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 28, 2003)

Must... resist... urge... to play... Palpa... again...

 

Anyway, I'd like a shot at it.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 28, 2003)

Me fifteen as well


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 29, 2003)

Yeah, the Jedi Academy ones are the ones I read, guess it musta been another book then.

What I can remember about him getting killed is him getting captured while trying to sabotage a cylinder shaped death star kinda thing that was made by some Hutts or sumthin. They executed him after unsuccessfully trying to interrogate him... I think.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 29, 2003)

I think you're refering to another KJA Starwars book - "Darksaber" - I haven't read it for a few years, but don't remember Wedge dying in it...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 29, 2003)

Well, it coulda been someone else, but thats how I remember it, and if he didn't die thats all the better.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 30, 2003)

I'm exhausted on all levels of being exhausted so I'll have to get to this tommorrow night.



bear with me!


----------



## Catulle (Jun 30, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *bear with me! *




Sure that shouldn't be 'beer' with you?

Thread duly subscribed to, and I'd be really keen to join the game. Thank you.

Ever upbeat ,

Barry


----------



## Catulle (Jun 30, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> *Like the Vampire game on the boards, which frankly scares the hell out of me...?*



How so? If you read the thread, I'd be interested to hear your critique, either by e-mail or by private message.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2003)

I'm here too, and count me in!

Keia


----------



## doghead (Jun 30, 2003)

I read over the V:tM IC thread today and  I think I understand what Xael means. The characterisations were intense and the level of detail and sophistication of the interplay of elements that Ashrem* manages was humbling.

PS: *and Catulle. Apologies.


----------



## Xael (Jun 30, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> *I read over the V:tM IC thread today and  I think I understand what Xael means. The characterisations were intense and the level of detail and sophistication of the interplay of elements that Ashrem* manages was humbling.
> 
> PS: *and Catulle. Apologies. *




Exactly. You could copy & paste the thread and sell it as a novel.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Xael _*
> I might be interested, but it depends on few things:
> I'm no Star Wars universe know-it-all-mastah. Watched the movies. Read couple of books.
> *




That's fine.  My only requirement is that you at least have seen all the movies.  You can always make a character whose a country bumpkin and doesn't know many things, eh?  



> _Originally posted by Xael _*
> I like gray areas. But how much more heavily on the social aspect? Like the Vampire game on the boards, which frankly scares the hell out of me...?
> *




I don't think it will be as intense as the Vampire game - the Vampire game carries with the expectation of that intensity - its built right into its core.  Without that, the game would frankly be a bit boring.

This starwars game will be a cross between that and my GoT game in respect to social game play.  But in all things, it truly depends on the players.  If they want to make it intense, then it will be.  If not, then it won't.  HOWEVER this will be more serious than the Star Wars Iconics game.  I would prefer no obvious references to the modern day.



> _Originally posted by Xael _*
> You're scary.
> *




Good.



> _Originally posted by Xael _*
> What the hell does that TDM mean? Terminator? Terror?
> *




Tyrannical DM



> _Originally posted by Xael _*
> And most importantly, there aren't any b****y NPCs around, aren't there?  *




Well I'm sure Meiko could always make an appearance if Xado decides to show up again...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 30, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *I've read a trilogy of Star Wars books by Kevin Anderson, they were pretty good, but I almost put down one of them when he killed off Wedge Antilles (Wedge being my favourite character). For that reason I'm glad most books aren't being included.  *




Ok just one word of warning:

[rant]

I absolutely dislike Kevin J Anderson's work in Star Wars though his work with the X-Files is much better.  I find his writing absolutely dry and that his characters lack any 3D value and could be labeled "stock characters I use in every story I write".  His first series left me doubts on whether he has any true knowledge of the Star Wars universe.  I couldn't get through his first book (the series after Timothy Zahn) and ended up throwing it across the room...literally.

Good thing though his assistants ('editors') he uses now to write his stuff for him can make it better.

[/end rant]

So don't expect to see any of his stuff in here unless its in the RPG book and I decide to use it.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 30, 2003)

ok

I emphasize NO STARWARS BOOK other than the books written from the movie screenplays.  Meaning the novelization of the movies themselves.


----------



## doghead (Jun 30, 2003)

I'm interested.


----------



## kid A (Jun 30, 2003)

Kit,

I'd really like a chance to play in this game as well!  It sounds awesome, and I'd love to play a Star Wars game again.

-kid A


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 30, 2003)

Deal me in!!

I am lookng forward to getting to play Star Wars.  I spent many years running the D6 game for friends and an interesting D20 campaign that recently ended.

Kit, You have me curious about the dual time frames.  Can't wait to get started!!

Nuke


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 30, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> [rant]
> I absolutely dislike Kevin J Anderson's work in Star Wars though his work with the X-Files is much better.  I find his writing absolutely dry and that his characters lack any 3D value and could be labeled "stock characters I use in every story I write".  His first series left me doubts on whether he has any true knowledge of the Star Wars universe.  I couldn't get through his first book (the series after Timothy Zahn) and ended up throwing it across the room...literally.
> 
> ...




Yeah, that pretty much sums up his talen as a writer... I've enjoyed anthologies that he's edited & the new Dune books where he assited. I actually haven't tried to read any of Star Wars books for at least 5 years - still own them, I think that I own every Star Wars novel that's been published. 

I also think that eliminating a lot of the excess stuff - some of which is quite silly and pretty far from the original concepts - from your game is a great idea.

When you say 'application process' what does that entail?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tanstaafl _*
> When you say 'application process' what does that entail? *




I'll talk more about it later, but people who have gone through this can tell you more about it.  I usually want an excerpt of an in character post, any pbp gaming history, links to sample posts.  Things like that.

I set a deadline - then gather all the applications I get and go through them one by one, giving each of them consideration.  What I look for is who can portray the chosen character the best.  Roleplay is important.  Also if I have gamed with you before/know your style, I will take that into consideration (good or bad).

What I find this results in is "culling the herd" to get the best dedicated players I can find.  This usually results in a great group.

EVERYONE

As for update for this, I got the keys to my townshouse alot earlier than I thought so I haven't had time to finish the write up for this game - I haven't even had time to do many updates either.  So bear with me.  I should be back to normal speed hopefully after this weekend when I'm done moving in.


----------



## Catulle (Jul 1, 2003)

Seeing as we're on the subject, here's a little food for thought, specifically an essay on what 'defines' Star Wars in gaming for the author. I don't think he's far off the mark at all, but if Kit's out of the picture for a few days why not throw it open to a little light debate?

Link 

Regards,

Barry


----------



## doghead (Jul 1, 2003)

I quite like what he says about plot and pacing. Its a good take on the movies.

However, I'm less sure what to think about his contention that all StarWars games really should take the central stage in the way the movie does. Perhaps he is right, but perhaps if you keep the other elements he talks about, a game set on a much smaller stage can keep the feel. People raising to the challenge of fighting for something they believe in despite the awful odds against them. And so becoming heros.


----------



## Catulle (Jul 1, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> *I quite like what he says about plot and pacing. Its a good take on the movies.
> 
> ...People raising to the challenge of fighting for something they believe in despite the awful odds against them. And so becoming heros. *



I think this may be where the 'pace' thing comes in alongside the magnitude of the events.

For example, in A New Hope, Luke does exactly what you outline, but how much screen time does Lucas spend on it? Hardly any (and along the way he fits in a fight). Once the Falcon's out of hyperspace , the gloves are off and Luke, at least, is heroing away. In fact, you could say he takes that decision in the (brief) Tatooine denoument ("I want to become a Jedi like my father").

To contrast, the process with which Anakin develops is much slower, barely registering in The Phantom Menace... and what's the result there?

Just some scattered thoughts, really.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 2, 2003)

I would suggest people checking out the link supplied by Barry or Catulle or Barry-Catulle or Catulle-Barry or Batulle...

That's exactly how I like to run my Star Wars games (and most of my games in particular) - though definitely much darker than bright and happy which is part of the reason why I'm hesitant to include too many people in this game.  It would get decentralized.  However, the players in the first half do not necessarily need to be same in the second half.

I mean ya'all mostly be kinda dead...being that it's approximately 60+ years later and all...

EDIT:  I should add that just because your PCs are important does not mean you're immune from permenant death...


----------



## doghead (Jul 3, 2003)

Catulle said:
			
		

> *I think this may be where the 'pace' thing comes in alongside the magnitude of the events.*




Magnitude. That was the word I was looking for. Perhaps its comes down somewhat to my GM style. I tended to play lower level games where the characters are more likely to be trying to save a town or village (or themselves)  than an Empire or Galalaxy. But pacing is definately a key ingredient to getting the StarWars feel, whatever the magnitude.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 3, 2003)

Magnitude is a good word... I was trying to explain this to a friend (why the first Star Wars movies were, IMO, so much better than the recent ones). I called it the 'fairy tale' feeling. In the first trilogy there is an impossible task that a small group of heroes undertake, they get a little help along the way, but in the end it is their courage and strength of heart that wins out against superior numbers and firepower. 

The chance of death and the tremendous consequences that failure would have add drama and suspense. Also, the characters are _human_, they have weaknesses and flaws, they make mistakes, they carry on...


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 3, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> *Magnitude. That was the word I was looking for. Perhaps its comes down somewhat to my GM style. I tended to play lower level games where the characters are more likely to be trying to save a town or village (or themselves)  than an Empire or Galalaxy. But pacing is definately a key ingredient to getting the StarWars feel, whatever the magnitude. *




I also try to run smaller, more meaningful campaigns.  But I also try to make them relate to something greater, showing how small changes can have an impact.  Or how a small event can tie into something bigger.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 3, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *Magnitude is a good word... I was trying to explain this to a friend (why the first Star Wars movies were, IMO, so much better than the recent ones). I called it the 'fairy tale' feeling. In the first trilogy there is an impossible task that a small group of heroes undertake, they get a little help along the way, but in the end it is their courage and strength of heart that wins out against superior numbers and firepower.
> 
> The chance of death and the tremendous consequences that failure would have add drama and suspense. Also, the characters are human, they have weaknesses and flaws, they make mistakes, they carry on... *




wow this is word for word my Gangs of Texas game.  If you like that, than you'll like reading that game in the forum.  Ordinary people stuck in extraordinary circumstances and rising to the occasion.  That's the whole theme of it.  They're not out to save the world, they're just out to save their homes, their lives and those that they love.



For this Star Wars game I'm aiming for a 'destiny' thing and a look at how what someone does in the past affects the future in monumental ways.  

You're a nobody - stuck in a nowhere world.  Your life is the most boring thing imaginable...and then one day something happens that's extraordinary and it changes the face of the galaxy as we know it.  Only you probably won't realize that.  You won't be alive for that.  But the future holds the fruit of your labors...

P.S. I wouldn't get to attached to any established timeline after ROTJ...


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Jul 5, 2003)

Hey, TDM, is it too late to drop my hat in the ring?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 12, 2003)

ok

I will be posting the storyline/plot and basic concept tommorrow.  Think of possible characters - please have several in mind.  Also keep in mind that I my tweak your characters to fit into the story so be attached but not THAT much attached...



I'd like to take a poll...

Rebel, Imperial, Neutral - who would want which type of character?  Would you be interested in trying out a battle scene via pbp?


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 12, 2003)

I am not interested in nuetral.  Not saying I can't do it, but I would rather be Rebel or Imperial if I get a say.

Was thinking I would like a tech/mechanic type character.  So if you have any use for that slot I can build around that.  

Nuke


----------



## doghead (Jul 12, 2003)

Imperial.

Thinking about it, I realise that I've generally played in the anti-establishment end of the park. I think it would be interesting to do otherwise here.

However, I don't have a problem with any of them.

Characters ... OK, gotta do some thinking.


----------



## Keia (Jul 12, 2003)

Kitana,

Is this for both times of the story from the same side?

My preference is for the rebels, and for character types I would like to be a jedi, doubly as either a pilot or a doctor.  Though I comfortable with about anything.

Keia


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 12, 2003)

I think that it could be fun to play an imperial, my second choice would be a rebel, with neutral being third.

I'd like to play a hot-shot pilot who's also a demolitions expert.


----------



## doghead (Jul 12, 2003)

I was also thinking about the Jedi option but had to go away and think about the timeframes. From what I can remember, the Jedi are an established power in the time of the The Phantom Menace, but largely non-existant by the time of The Jedi Returns. So possibly an option for the first part.

But I also kinda remembered seeing this:



> You're a nobody - stuck in a nowhere world. Your life is the most boring thing imaginable...and then one day /snip/




Not really the life of a Jedi, at least until the "and then one day" part.

OK. so initial thoughts.
:: A teacher | spent some time in the capitol as a student but now lives in a dull middle sized city | did some competitive fighting at college 
:: Captain/Part owner of a C-Bird medium transporter (airship) | scratches a living working one of the more remote/backward areas of his world
:: Clone soldier/cyborg | escaped out-of-system after the reigm that owned him was overthrown | does security work and tries to stay legit.

I'm not sure that on the right track here.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 12, 2003)

Anything goes as to the alliance.

Character... Maybe a female, would be my second one... most likely human in any case.
Maybe a thief of some kind with Force Sensitive and some dabbling in Force skills.

Oh, which version of Star Wars rules would we be using? d6, d20 or revised d20?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 13, 2003)

I've got the revised d20 book. I really don't mind what side we're on though, my character idea was a Trandoshan scout/soldier.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 14, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Rebel, Imperial, Neutral - who would want which type of character?  Would you be interested in trying out a battle scene via pbp? *



I'm fine with any option, although I'd prefer it if were "heroic" Imperials if we went the Imperial route?  I've been told I don't do evil PCs very well


----------



## mistergone (Jul 14, 2003)

Argh! Why do I always miss these threads and come to them late? Well, I'm interested. Either rebels or neutrals, and only if i can play an Ortolan (Max Reebo's race) who owns a light transport, has a hot twi'lek girlfriend, a crazy astromechdroid hounted by it's previous outlaw owner, and aspires to be a Force-using holy man, someday, like his family wanted, but he just has never really gotten around to....


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Jul 14, 2003)

I'd say imperial. Given that the first game will take place so early, I'd be interested in seeing what the folks who support the empire were doing before it was the empire. And besides "We are the only thing that prevents those armed lunatics from attacking peaceful, right thinking folks." Second would be rebels. Of course, all the options have a lot of fun.

As far as characters, I've got a few ideas. The first is a chemical addicted discharged military man who's seen better days. He now mopes his days by, runs a little shop in the middle of nowhere, and tell the same five stories about the glory days to anyone who will listen. The second is the typical bright eyed, bushy tailed kid who has a lot to learn about the world, but a bit of force potential. The third I was thinking of either a charismatic drifter, or someone politically involved. Either way, he'd make it by on his charm and wit, but have no real place to call his own. The last I have in mind just now is a tough guy, maybe a recently enlisted soldier or a bouncer, who just does what he's told and has never thought of why. He assumes that whoever's giving him orders knows what they're doing.

I can come up with more, but those are what's in mind now.

By the way, in the pre-Phantom Menace days, would the "rebel" faction mean rebel in the typical terms, or just the opponents of the movements that would become the empire? Similarly for the imperial faction.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 14, 2003)

*Background History - Part 1*

20 years before The Phantom Menace

The Old Republic burgeoned for thousands of years and no one could remember a time without it.  A time without the corruption, the squabbles and the looming failures of a bureaucracy weighed down by its own size.  It is a time when the diversity of races flourished and yet the fertility and wanderlust of the humans have settled them all over the galaxy amidst races not readily welcoming their arrival.

Naboo sat under an unnamed queen and the Trade Federation still greedily lopped up the corruption spilling over to further their causes.  It is the height and yet failure of democracy.  Increasingly more unhappy worlds begin to rumble their dissent and yet no one possessed the bravery to stand forth.

Before the Great War that tore the galaxy apart, there existed yet another conflict.  One that seemed so insignificant that few remember to mention it, but the ramifications of which rippled throughout the galaxy – a struggle that began the destruction of the old republic and later on brought down the mightiest of all men.

And yet it was more than just a galactic struggle, but the personal struggle for one man between love and hate, duty and vengeance – and the rise of one woman to power unheard of.  It began in a section of space next to the unknown regions, in the Khazron sector – on the capital world of Epron, with the ruling family of the V’ron.  It began with a myth – and ends with a legend.


----------



## doghead (Jul 14, 2003)

_ ... doghead remembers to breathe_


----------



## kid A (Jul 14, 2003)

kitana,

i was curious...  and i think it's been mentioned breifly before, but are we going to be playing in both timelines?  if so, will we be characters from both timelines, or the same character aged between the two timelines(i realuze that much time has passed, but obviously some races have longer lifespans that others).  

i think my character would depend on which timeline i was playing, but if i were playing post-rotj, i would like to be playing more of a neutral character.  

i'm thinking about a force-sensitive ex-imperial.  basically, he was in the imperial academy and was shown to have force-capabilities, and was drafted into a special program used to train force-sensitive soldiers for the emporer.  somehow, he became aware of what he was being trained for, and didn't like it, breaking away from the group.  he isn't necessarily sold on the rebellion, but he likes it better than the imperials.  mostly, he's looking for luke skywalker, and any other jedi who may have survived vader and the emporer's slaughter of the jedi.

however, with him being a younger character, he obviously wouldn't have been around during the first timeline...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 14, 2003)

1. d20 starwars

2. in this first part there is no such thing as rebel/imperial/neutral...so don't bother with that

3.  Correct - none of your characters are super important people at all when you start.  Nobody is significant - just every day common people.  Basically - like how Luke and Han + Chewy started off.  (Not like Leia).

4.  There is a new species called the Epronians.  If you want to play one, you'll have to run that by me.  In case it isn't obvious, their ruling family plays a large part in the storyline.  They're very human-like but not quite human, though nobody (other than the Epronians) knows quite why yet.  The Epronians are very militaristic and all of them are Force Sensitive to varying degrees.  I am instituting a stiff leveling penalty because they are so strong a species.  They also live for a few hundred years so you have the possibility of being in the second half.

5. Barry, I believe expressed an interest in playing a vapid royal degenerate, so I was thinking of sticking you in as an insignficant younger cousin so far removed from the line of succession, nearly half the family would have to die before you had a chance to become the V'ron.  How does that sound?

6. As regards to Jedi - I won't allow a ton of Jedi or Force Adepts in this game so unless you come up with a really cool concept, there is only going to be one Jedi - and that is the one whose concept I like the best.  Epronians cannot be Jedi.

7. There has been alot of interest so I'm going to implement an application system.  I will post how to apply for the remaining positions tonight.

8.  I'm thinking of maybe running the first and last half concurrently and not allow people to be in both.  Or I can allow people in as extras from time to time - episode like.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 14, 2003)

well

Unless you're Epronian or a young wookie or a very young child, you'll be dead by the second half.  Or any other long lived race. So the same characters in the second half won't fly.  To shake it up a bit, I'll probably put new people in place also.  So if you don't play in the first half, you can still be in the second half.

I will allow the Jedi to have a padawan learner.

I also decided to make this episodic so we can have guest PC's who pop in at different times when the main characters are at certain places - sort of like how Lando is.  I do know that with a story of this intricate detail I can't handle more than six people maximum. (I don't even know if 6 might be too much) but I like the idea of mixing it up with different players to spice things.


----------



## Catulle (Jul 14, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *5. Barry, I believe expressed an interest in playing a vapid royal degenerate, so I was thinking of sticking you in as an insignficant younger cousin so far removed from the line of succession, nearly half the family would have to die before you had a chance to become the V'ron.  How does that sound?*



Sounds right down my street. Desperate times calling for desperate measures and all.  In any event, I'll get prettying up on the personality/sketchy background write-up.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 14, 2003)

Catulle said:
			
		

> *Sounds right down my street. Desperate times calling for desperate measures and all.  In any event, I'll get prettying up on the personality/sketchy background write-up.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Barry *




ok I'll send you more information on the Epronian culture and the ruling line probably later on tonight when I have time to work more on the write up.  There is alot of back history that your character should be familiar with.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 14, 2003)

Actually

I just realized no one can start off as a Jedi - only as a padawan learner.  Starting level for this game will be at level 3.


----------



## Catulle (Jul 14, 2003)

Well, I always said I had too much time on my hands 

Seriously, I look forward to reading it.

Regards,

Barry


PS - So _that's_ how come the post count's so high...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 14, 2003)

Batulle gets a *whap*  stop spilling my secrets

Anyway...I'm thinking Batulle's dude has a reasonable friendship with the children (heirs) of the current V'ron - probably about the same age.

As for the only padawan -- Keia, how do you feel about playing a 10 year old?

EDIT:

Actually somewhere between 10 and 15 is good.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 14, 2003)

So, only one padawan... What about being force-sensitive?

I was thinking of sinking ranks into telekinesis and some other force skills. (What? I'm _not_ overconfident of getting to play!  )


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2003)

Sure,

I can play a ten year old.  There won't be too much to the background history-wise, but I'm sure I'll develop something.

Looking forward to it,

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dalamar _*So, only one padawan... What about being force-sensitive?
> *




That would be a "no".  Since we have the Epronians + one padawan + his Jedi Master - that's plenty FS enough.  I'm trying to preserve the Star Wars feel.

Keia,

Your Jedi Master is Kitayel Xuan and she is a Jedi Weapon Master.  Actually I'd probably put your age at around 14 or 15 - just got out of the Jedi Academy on Coruscant and ready to travel and begin real training with your master.  (hey maybe you were in one of Yoda's little saber training classes when you were 3!)  She is very compassionate and kind.  You don't know who your parents were (don't write about that - there is a secret to your past).  Anything else - feel free to fill in.


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2003)

Kitana,

Is my race relatively open, or are there some guidlines there.  Feel free to e-mail me personally as well with any suggestions.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 14, 2003)

Application Process

Please send this to my email at KitanaVorr@aol.com and label it ENWORLD - STAR WARS - TDM so I don't delete it by accident.  I will send you a response to let you know if I have received it.  

This is for the first half of the story only.

Catulle is the Epronian degenerate, I have a plan for Nuke -> he is the copilot/mechanic on a vessel (species up to him to decide), and Keia is the human padawan.  So that leaves about 3 or 5 slots left.  (I might add 2 more if I see any extra that might work).

1. Your enworld handle
2. Your pbp history (its not necessary that you have experience)
3. Your basic character concept
4. A couple of paragraphs or so written from the perspective of your character in one moment of their daily life and please no 1st person posts.  Please no 5 page essay  hehe
5. If applicable, link to sample posts.
6. How often you can post

I will make my decision July 26 so just get it to me by then.  In the meantime, look here as I post more information to get the feel of the universe.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 14, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Kitana,
> 
> Is my race relatively open, or are there some guidlines there.  Feel free to e-mail me personally as well with any suggestions.
> 
> Keia *





oops sorry - yes you do have to be human with fair skin, but you can fill in his skill and write him up any way you want to.


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2003)

Will do,

I'll be working on the build tonite - more than likely.  Background and sheet will be e-mailed to you as noted above.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 14, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *I've got the revised d20 book. I really don't mind what side we're on though, my character idea was a Trandoshan scout/soldier. *




LOL do you play Star Wars Galaxies?  And if so, what server


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 14, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Anything goes as to the alliance.
> 
> Character... Maybe a female, would be my second one... most likely human in any case.
> Maybe a thief of some kind with Force Sensitive and some dabbling in Force skills.
> ...




revised d20 if you want to get specific - the newest one.

and that character would be so not allowed  none of this 'dabbling in force skills' stuff...its not something you can just pick up by snapping your fingers


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 14, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *I'm fine with any option, although I'd prefer it if were "heroic" Imperials if we went the Imperial route?  I've been told I don't do evil PCs very well  *




Just because you're Imperial does not mean you're evil  but there's no Imperial vs Rebel in this first part so no worries.

There are distinctly two factions - and its going to be fairly obvious which ones I have stuck you with when you begin the story.  Whether one is inherently good or evil depends on your point of view.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 14, 2003)

mistergone said:
			
		

> *only if i can play an Ortolan (Max Reebo's race) who owns a light transport, has a hot twi'lek girlfriend, a crazy astromechdroid hounted by it's previous outlaw owner, and aspires to be a Force-using holy man, someday, like his family wanted, but he just has never really gotten around to.... *




lol - I like it  but just don't make it silly like a joke.  Just amusing like Star Wars kind of amusing.


----------



## kid A (Jul 14, 2003)

kitana,

so, you're only accepting applications for the first half of the game now, right?  when do you think we will be able to start applying for the second half of the game?  

-kid A


----------



## doghead (Jul 15, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Application Process
> 
> 4. A couple of paragraphs or so written from the perspective of your character in one moment of their daily life and please no 1st person posts.  Please no 5 page essay  hehe
> 
> *




Sorry, I'm a little unsure what you mean by "from the perspective of the character" but "no 1st person posts". Do you want a 3rd person piece?

ie: John stood a the window and watched the rain fall.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 15, 2003)

kid A said:
			
		

> *kitana,
> 
> so, you're only accepting applications for the first half of the game now, right?  when do you think we will be able to start applying for the second half of the game?
> 
> -kid A *




When the first half is finished


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 15, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sorry, I'm a little unsure what you mean by "from the perspective of the character" but "no 1st person posts". Do you want a 3rd person piece?
> 
> ie: John stood a the window and watched the rain fall. *




yes  

Third person limited point of view


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KitanaVorr_
> LOL do you play Star Wars Galaxies? And if so, what server




Hmm, don't play it but it looks interesting.


----------



## mistergone (Jul 16, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> lol - I like it  but just don't make it silly like a joke.  Just amusing like Star Wars kind of amusing. *




Heh, thanks, and no, he wouldn't be all goofy comedy, quite the contrary... but eh, even though it would be a nice change of pace from a doomed spec-ops medic who's about to flip out and kill off every living thing around him (uh, heh, oops...>whistles idylly<), I don't know... this is a fantasy character of mine I try playing in every SW game I can get in, and I would really prolly be better off writing a story about him than playing him as a PC. However, if for some crazy reason you end up needing an extra player (unlikely I know), I'll be around.


----------

